# Storm update (snow depth)



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

I was thinking to start a thread with the storm progress including the inches and weather report so whoever is north of the storm will know what to expect.
B careful out there.:waving:
I got reports in the New York city area there is 1" already.


----------



## Pete7 (Jan 26, 2005)

Orange county ny, light snow for the last hour--just a dusting so far.
All ready to go....payup


----------



## Ripple (Aug 30, 2004)

*update*

Started snowing here at 5:30pm and now its 9:30pm ...I think we have about a half an inch so far...wahoo!!!


----------



## NJBuickRacer (Jan 20, 2005)

About 1/2-1 inch sticking to pavement in E. Brunswick, in Union it's just starting to stick to the roadway. I'm headed down to sub in S. Jersey where I was told it's 2" plus, right now.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

NJBuickRacer said:


> About 1/2-1 inch sticking to pavement in E. Brunswick, in Union it's just starting to stick to the roadway. I'm headed down to sub in S. Jersey where I was told it's 2" plus, right now.


its raining here in belmar nj where is the snow ?

south jersey where ?


----------



## NJBuickRacer (Jan 20, 2005)

Trenton area, other side of S. Jersey


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

coming down lightly in fairfield CT. 950 PM nothing on the ground yet. im gonna go try and get some ZzZzzz


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

We have about 1/2 inche here in SE PA, Im gonna sleep till about 4am and see what it looks like when I get up hopefeully I can ROCK AND ROLL


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

10:30PM...Just getting a few flakes in Bergen County NJ...:realmad:


----------



## ynot_5_0 (Dec 5, 2005)

We have about 2 inches on the ground and a light dusting on the roads just starting here in Monmouth county. Been snowing since about 2PM


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

It just started getting heavier within the last half hour in Suffolk County, Long Island NY....I'm hoping to get started in the next half hour or so...:yow!:


----------



## JTW (Sep 12, 2005)

Not a flake.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Just a dusting in North NewHaven County,CT


----------



## DAMSLandscaping (Aug 1, 2005)

Nothin Up Here yet... YET... Shesa Commin! Gotta Get a coupple hours of sleep.. or at least try.. :redbounce


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Looks like the site's time stamp is out of whack. It's 12;30 am here on L.i. Looks like 3-4".


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

monmouth county 3 inchs here in neptune to be exact 


did my first run around already, take it easy out there 



payup let is snow  :bluebounc


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

its snowing hard i have no clue home much is out there


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

We have 2"


----------



## ACL&L Plowing (Jan 30, 2004)

Not much snow here , Ocean County NJ. Just woke up for the third time to check the snow, going back to sleep for another hour or two. We have about an inch and a half so far and its 3:15 am. National Weather Service has changed 4 times since 7:00pm. 4-8" yo 3-7" to 2-4', now its less than an inch. We have enough to salt or plow barely. Its not really coming down heavy Im thinking we will probably see another inch or two maybe. Be safe guys.

*Overnight: Periods of snow. Some thunder is also possible. Low near 30. Windy, with a northeast wind around 37 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.

Sunday: Periods of snow, mainly before noon. High around 32. Windy, with a north wind 33 to 36 mph decreasing to between 21 and 24 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. *


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

It's 4 am. Newburyport area. lots of wind, just some dust on the ground.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*danvers*

4:30am Danvers area, about 2 inches on the ground, i can hear the DWP guys moving their truckd around from my house (the backup alarms are so loud) it wont be long now, lock and load lets be safe out there


----------



## IMoLwnz.com (Dec 10, 2004)

looks like around 6-8 here in allentown

Heading out to start on early openers, and a church


----------



## chrisby316 (Nov 27, 2002)

Southeast CT we have 4-5 inches already supposed to get 10-15


----------



## mmtwin (Jan 14, 2005)

about 7-8" right now in berks county. Stop back for breakfast. alot more then they thought watch out in upper NE.payup payup


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

5:30 AM here in peabody, one of the DPW trucks stalled in front of my house so i had to go out there and help him jump start it, looks like a little over 2 inches.


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

6.50. The roads are clear. I still see the grass in my lawn.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

sir spaniourd said:


> 6.50. The roads are clear. I still see the grass in my lawn.


What northshore are you on?


----------



## lx665 (Jan 26, 2001)

7" in Madsion Va.


----------



## dubeb31 (Feb 14, 2005)

i'm slacking...just woke up taking a shower and heading out...we got at least 6" so far in central mass...gunna be a long day and night....good luck to all


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

1am we had 1inch. Now at 8am we have 1foot! Its been snowing 2-4inches per hour and will continue that way untill 3pm theyre saying. Central CT where i am is expected to now get 2ft. Im holding off for a little while longer to go out, its waaaaaaay too dangerous right now. I cant see to my truck from my garage.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

let see, 4" on the ground here at 8:30...NOAAA has us at 5-9 today, channel 7 at 10-15? what gives? It's hard to know who to listen to when they are not even close to eachother anymore.


----------



## Ripple (Aug 30, 2004)

*nothing*

Central Pa 8;41am and we got 2 inch max!


----------



## krewl1 (Feb 10, 2006)

9am and we have 17 inches of snow here in Asbury NJ. Finally time to use this plow for the first time. WOoohoooo


----------



## NJBuickRacer (Jan 20, 2005)

6"-8" in Levittown PA where I was subbing for 6 hours, now I'm in Scotch Plains and have 12" payup


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i have over 12 inches here still snowing heavy


----------



## CrazyPlower (Oct 24, 2005)

Snowing hard in SE CT got about 8 inches right now and accumulating fast went out about 430 and made a few runs but just got home and now snowing hard Be Safe out there


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't get it? Why would you wait till 17" of snow was on the ground BEFORE you went out to plow I understand that its hard to see in a blizzard but without have snow banks already established to show you where your boundaries are, your going to have one hell of a time, not too mention pushing that much snow is rough!


I'm just jealous, we basically need sunblock today.....:crying: 
Have fun boys.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Just started here at 11 and there is close to an inch on the ground. Last report I got said that we could get up 18" payup payup I am gonna be heading out soon  You guys be safe out there.


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

4-5" on the ground. with the drifts some places 15", some other bare pavement.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

Stopped for a quick bite to eat about 20-22 inches out there right now and still snowing heavy,this is one for the record books.


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

Cloudy here. 45 and sunny later this week.


----------



## JDsnowremoval (Nov 9, 2005)

22 inches South Windsor CT


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

About 3" here in SW NH.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

we had flurries last night and +5deg... lol:waving:


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

Ann Arbor, MI, 

0" :crying: :angry:


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

krewl1 said:


> 9am and we have 17 inches of snow here in Asbury NJ. Finally time to use this plow for the first time. WOoohoooo


where in asbury are you man ? i work in neptune


----------

